# Nightbringer by Graham McNeill



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

just wondering if any1 has read this book.

is it about the nightlords pre heresy?
and is it worth the read/buy
please no spoilers
thanx


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

It is about Ultramarines. It contains Necrons - hence the title, which is also the name of one of their C'tan.


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd say it's worth the read, definetly so if you pick it up in the Ultramarines omnibus since each of the three stories within are top notch. Necron/traitor guard, tyranid and chaos are all represented in a nice fashion.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Also the third book Dead Sky Black Sun is a follow on to his other novel Storm of Iron about the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Hired Goon (Sep 16, 2009)

cool i'll try it out.
i was an avid reader of the horus heresy.
i loved the first 3, flight was good. Fulgrim was my favorite.
battle ok-good. mech-decent and tales just never did anything for me.
waiting for A thousand Sons to come out.
need some new 1's to pass teh thime.

thanx for the info.
what is the first in the series? or just post up the order of em.
Thank you


----------



## cafel (Dec 21, 2008)

It goes Nightbringer, Warriors of Ultramar, Dead Sky Black Sun. Pick it up in the Ultramarines Omnibus. It's like $10 for 750 pages or so.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Read in this order Nightbringer, Warriors of Ultramar,Storm of Iron (not in the series but also by Graham McNeill and gives background to dead sky black sun) and then Dead Sky Black Sun.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

people keep saying Nightbringer is about Necrons, well it is in a way, but they dont really get involved till the last chapter, id say its more about marines vs traitor guard and dark eldar... both serching for the C'tans spaceship that can suck stars dry.


----------

